# Whats your average monthly miles?



## Switchblade906 (Mar 4, 2012)

Ive got 107 miles so far this month and ride 4-5 times a week and was wondering how some of your guys get some crazy monthly miles. 

If you ride far (over 20 miles) at once do you only ride a couple times a week or a lot?


----------



## Oxtox (Aug 16, 2006)

the following is pretty typical for me:

Mon - neighborhood cruise, 20 mi 
Tu - group ride, 23 mi 
Wed - rest day
Th - group ride, 23 m
Fri - depends on how hard Th ride was
Sat - 30-40 mi
Sun - 20-25 mi


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Switchblade906 said:


> Ive got 107 miles so far this month and ride 4-5 times a day and was wondering how some of your guys get some crazy monthly miles.
> 
> If you ride far (over 20 miles) at once do you only ride a couple times a week or a lot?


I'm not a noob, but during the riding season I log between 150-160+ miles weekly, riding every day, weather permitting. So.... about 600 miles monthly, ~3,600 from mid-March to around mid-November, then it's trainer time. I can only torture myself so much, so I drop down to what I call a maintenance mode, 'riding' about 100 miles per week through the cold weather months.

Grand total last year was about 5,700 miles. Seems like a lot, but there are members here that log more than double that.


----------



## Switchblade906 (Mar 4, 2012)

Wow thats crazy, how do you do that?

I work from until 5 then get home around 5:30-5:45 and only have about 1 hour 30 minutes of riding time left.

Do you guys not work to ride that much?


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Switchblade906 said:


> Wow thats crazy, how do you do that?
> 
> I work from until 5 then get home around 5:30-5:45 and only have about 1 hour 30 minutes of riding time left.
> 
> *Do you guys not work to ride that much?*


Cycling _is_ my 'work'.


----------



## 2128 (Feb 19, 2012)

30 miles/week


----------



## ZoSoSwiM (Mar 7, 2008)

3-4 hour rides on weekends.
1.5-2 hour rides on weekdays.
I don't usually care about the miles until the season is over.


----------



## bonknkrash (Jun 17, 2011)

Last year was my first year riding, and I usually got in around 100-120 miles per week.

I would try and do 10-15 mile rides 2-3 times per week around the neighborhoods, either before work or on lunch.

Then I would try and do a 30-40mile on both Saturday and Sunday morning


----------



## andulong (Nov 23, 2006)

Riding 4-5 times per day and averaging 107 miles per month???? 
That is about .75 miles per ride. I would recommend fewer but longer rides. A .75 mile ride is hardly worth getting on the bike in my opinion.


----------



## Switchblade906 (Mar 4, 2012)

andulong said:


> Riding 4-5 times per day and averaging 107 miles per month????
> That is about .75 miles per ride. I would recommend fewer but longer rides. A .75 mile ride is hardly worth getting on the bike in my opinion.


I just got my bike this month and the first couple weeks were short cause i didn't have the endurance to do any more then a 5 mile ride. The past 2 rides have both been over 20 miles each and I'm starting to get the hang of these longer rides now.

And my bad i put riding 4-5 times per *DAY* and its supposed to be per *WEEK* Sorry for the confusion.....


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Switchblade906 said:


> I just got my bike this month and the first couple weeks were short cause i didn't have the endurance to do any more then a 5 mile ride. *The past 2 rides have both been over 20 miles each and I'm starting to get the hang of these longer rides now.*


You asked a pointed question and I decided to answer with my mileage, but now that we're talking opinions I think you should focus more on saddle time/ form on the bike than just miles. Specifically, work on cadence and smoothing the pedal stroke.

To avoid the all too common overuse injuries, incrementally notch up your time and efforts, and (barring some physical issue and depending on your current state of fitness) you'll likely see a payback in fairly short order.


----------



## DEK (Feb 12, 2005)

Last year I got back into cycling but it took a while to build up my fitness level so by year-end I had averaged about 300 miles a month. This year I'm doing a little better at 350 miles/month and hope to end up around 400 miles/month.


----------



## tuck (Oct 4, 2011)

I have a set 20 mile run that I do on a daily basis, weather permitting. I will usually take one day off and do something else about mid week. On weekends, especially now that the season is picking up here in Tennessee, I do one or two group rides consisting of between 30 and 50 miles.

Since late October of last year, as of today, I've put 1,896 miles on my new bike.


----------



## tystevens (Jul 10, 2008)

When weather is good and schedule permits, I'll average 100-130 miles a week. Sometimes I'll get up to 160 or so in a week if things work out right. So far this year, 133 is my best week, which is by far more than I've ever had up to this point in the calendar (thanks be to a mild and snow-free winter!).

For me, commuting on the bike is the key. Allows me to get on the bike every day lots of weeks (again, schedule and weather permitting). My commute is 22 miles directly from home to work and back. So riding straight to and from work only adds about 25 minutes to my day. But the great thing is, I can take the 'long' way home once or twice a week and add 5-30 miles. Since I'm on the bike already, it only takes a few minutes longer to tack on 5 miles.


----------



## mpre53 (Oct 25, 2011)

I figure I've been averaging 120-150 miles a week through the winter. I live close to a MUP that's lighted, and virtually deserted after dark. Only 3 regular riders that use it. Now that DST is here I'm back onto the roads. Usually do 20-30 miles during the week (mostly flat on this path, although often into a stiff wind westbound), and longer on Saturdays. Done about 6 metrics over the winter, latest one last Saturday. I have some 40-50 mile loops, too.


----------



## TTigg (Sep 9, 2011)

Still new to this (started back in saddle last Oct). Trying to average approx 300 a month this year. Work & Travel may hinder that so we'll see.. Jan was only 97 this year due to travel so when this happens I run (5k) every morning instead. When @ Home I try to cycle 10-20 each day and a couple of nice 30-50 mile rides with the wife at the weekend..


----------



## Switchblade906 (Mar 4, 2012)

Well i figure that if i ride at least 20 miles 4 times a week thats 320 miles per month. 400 miles per month if i do 20 miles 5 times a week.

I think thats do-able lol


----------



## Lick Skillet (Aug 21, 2011)

I ride 4x and get in about 175-200 miles taking 11-12 hours per week. My schedule is Tu, Th, Sa, Su and thinking of adding an additional day - Wed. I work full time also, have 2 kids and a wife so my rides begin at 5:00am with a group called the Dark Side.


----------



## CABGPatchKid (Dec 5, 2011)

I average around 420 miles a month


----------



## brucew (Jun 3, 2006)

My monthly average varies widely thorough the year. 

Two-hundred to 250 in December, January, and February. (Only one of my bikes fits studded snow tires, although that wasn't much of an issue this year.)

It ranges up to 700 or more in June, July, and August.

My secret is commuting by bike. Haven't missed a single workday since July 2006. In the nicer weather, I can take the long way in one or both directions, and of course, club rides on the weekends.


----------



## kson (Mar 11, 2012)

I am doing average 70 miles a week


----------



## Trower (Apr 28, 2009)

I average 60 to 80 miles a week, more once the weather improves (live in northern maine still cold:/)!


----------



## ericm979 (Jun 26, 2005)

Switchblade906 said:


> Ive got 107 miles so far this month and ride 4-5 times a week and was wondering how some of your guys get some crazy monthly miles.
> 
> If you ride far (over 20 miles) at once do you only ride a couple times a week or a lot?


I've ridden between 7000 and 8500 miles per year for the last 7 years. There's also a lot of climbing in there- 650,000 to 850,000 feet per year. Time is 450-600 hours a year.

I rarely do rides less than 1.5 hours. Weekend rides are 3-5 hours. I aim for 5 rides a week in the winter and 6 in the summer, but life or bad weather sometimes intrudes. I get up at 4:30 or 5am to get my rides in before work.

Where I live it's difficult to commute by bike. Most people can do that much more readily than I can. Commuting is a great way to get more riding time. I know some very good local racers who do a lot of their training on commutes.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (May 28, 2009)

Last year, I averaged 36.4 miles/month. I don't record miles. My favorite kind of cycling is mountain biking, and miles are all over the place and compare poorly with road miles.

I commute to school and work, typically. So I get 2.5-5 hours/week "free." I was training for a 50 mile MTB race last summer, so I got a lot of miles then. I was taking classes at community college last winter, so I usually managed to sneak in a midweek ride, and I was pretty consistent about at least one longish ride on the weekend.

I doubt that I'll have numbers like that this year. I've been admitted to my grad. program full-time, and it's really hard.  Oh well.

For me, twenty road miles wouldn't be a particularly long ride anymore. But it was quite a lot when I was rehabbing my knee, and it would be quite a lot on the mountain bike. So it's all relative.

OP, do you have a goal?


----------



## GumbyN (Dec 6, 2010)

due to weather and work, the most i think i did last summer was 200+ miles in a month.
could have done more if i lived where the weather was nice all the time and i didn't have work/life get in the way (and the biggest factor, my shoes keep me from going more than 25 miles, need to get some that i can form to my feet this year).


----------



## bruin11 (May 21, 2004)

During the summer I do mostly club rides

Tue night 25 mile hill ride
Wed night 25 miles
Thursday 30 miles
Sat 45 - 60 miles
Sun 45 - 60 miles

So weekly mileage can be from 150 - 200 miles


----------



## nosaint (Mar 27, 2012)

*mileage*

I ride 3-4 times per week at peak season, from 18 to 60 miles each. Average about 50 to 100 miles a week. Not nearly enough, compared to some of the posts here. I need to get into bike commuting to get in more miles. 
Or get a new wife. Or just do without a spouse.


----------



## mjcz5853 (Mar 26, 2012)

Switchblade906 said:


> Ive got 107 miles so far this month and ride 4-5 times a week and was wondering how some of your guys get some crazy monthly miles.
> 
> If you ride far (over 20 miles) at once do you only ride a couple times a week or a lot?[/QUOTE
> 
> I get out 3 - 4 times a week and my standard ride is 15 miles. Not too bad for 58 year old.


----------



## thegock (May 16, 2006)

333-433 depending upon the year. The bulk of the miles between April 1 and October 31 because the NJ weather and workload are not conducive to miles from November to March.


----------



## magic6435 (Mar 31, 2012)

I use cyclemeter on meh iPhone and have a really nice 8 mile loop through Detroit. I try to hit it up 2 - 3 circuits every other day. Both directions 4 lane one roads with little traffic. Google map. EDIT: apparently I cant add links


----------



## Ruby13 (Aug 11, 2011)

I was basically a mountain biker but many back operations have sort of put a halt to that. Bought a Synapse late in the year and the relaxed geometry has allowed me to start packing on the miles starting at 200 in Dec and below you can see where I am now. Working to get up to about 400 miles a month wife permitting.


----------



## slow.climber (Nov 25, 2010)

400 - 600 miles per month, with 40,000 - 60,000 vertical feet.


----------



## jpaschal01 (Jul 20, 2011)

I've got about 650 miles so far in 2012. Since I just started this endeavor last July, I'll be really happy if I can exceed 3,000 miles this year. With longer days now, I can do more riding during the week. 

I've also set a weight loss goal for myself - once I hit my goal, I'm upgrading to a carbon bike! That is good incentive to keep it up. Nothing wrong with the aluminum Felt that I bought, but a carbon Look, Wilier, Pinarello or Cervelo (just to name a few on the early list) have me motivated.


----------

